# Tchelsi & Tatumn's Halloween Costumes



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Here are a few snaps I took of the Ts at home in their costumes. Still waiting on the professional photos that were taken at the Halloween Meetup ... I will post those when I get them. Please pardon Tchelsi's coat ... we had a matting issue last week when she wore her track suit to keep warm on our walk. Because of that she now has the worst haircut ever known to man or canine! :brownbag: 

My cowboy and indian ... there are less photos of Tchelsi, as she was *totally irked* over her Pocahontas wig! 

I don't think the pix really do Tchelsi's indian harness justice. I was really pleased with the way it came out.
[attachment=57838SC00015.JPG]

[attachment=57839SC00016.JPG]

And Tatumn is my little cowboy:
[attachment=57841SC00024.JPG]

Standing up now to show off the jeans:
[attachment=57836SC00006.JPG]

Bird's eye view of my little native american malt:
[attachment=57853SC00021.JPG]

[attachment=57854:indian_cropped.jpg]

Tchelsi, totally over her "hair". 
OK sweetie, we can take that itchy old wig off if you want ...
[attachment=57837SC00010.JPG]

[attachment=57842SC00029.JPG]

How-dee.
[attachment=57843SC00030_glo.jpg]

[attachment=57844SC00035.JPG]

Well if Tchelsi gets to remove her hair, then I'm gonna lose the hat for a few pitchers :yes: !
[attachment=57845SC00040.JPG]

[attachment=57855SC00036.JPG]

[attachment=57846SC00046.JPG]

And now off come the jeans!! :wavetowel2: 
[attachment=57847SC00048.JPG]

Do I have hat hair?
[attachment=57848SC00056.JPG]

[attachment=57849SC00059.JPG]

My best shih-tzu impression:
[attachment=57850SC00061.JPG]

My little studmuffin:
[attachment=57852SC00037_crop.jpg] 

Whew! This is hard work! I'm ready for a nap now, mommy.
(I think Tatumn looks exactly like Tchelsi in this pic ... anyone else see it?)
[attachment=57851SC00005_1.jpg] 

Thanks for looking!
xoxo
Heidi


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

heidi! these are such great pictures!! your two little lovebugs are just tooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: otis sends his sloppy kisses to tchelsi! :heart:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! They are just too ADORABLE! :wub: :wub: :wub: B) 

I love the beadwork on Tchelsi's harness. Did you do that? It's very nice. I've been wanting to make Button a beaded step-in harness for a while now, and have been cruising the 'Net looking for nylon webbing to use as a base, metal hardware (I really hate the plastic hardware! And I want to put a buckle on it because those side-release closures have a tendency to jam, whether plastic or metal), appropriate beads, etc. I have a few ideas in mind, but it's a matter of getting together the "get up and go" to order the findings. I got the bug about that when I saw a gorgeous golden retriever with a bead collar, large, clunky turquoise and coral and sliver beads woven together in a Southwestern pattern. It was gorgeous, but I didn't want open beading on a harness... it would be uncomfortable, so I need webbing to use as a base AND a cushion. I'm still thinking this one through...

The costumes are really great! B)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, that is just way too cute! I love your babies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I love these pictures and love your two babies :wub: :wub: 

where did you get that cowboy hat?

Thanks for sharing 

Kat


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

omg- I'm crying from cuteness overload!! I LOVE those outfits- where did you buy them? You need to make your own calendar!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Way too cute! I love Tchelsi's braids! What awesome costumes!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What great costumes!!! How in the world did you get Tchelsi to wear that wig? I wish i could take pictures like that, what kind of camera do you use? You always have the best pictures. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Heidi! WOW! Awesome job on the kiddies costumes!! No wonder you all won first prize!!

Great pics of your two adorable littl'ins :wub:


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



These costumes are awesommmmmmmmmmme!


haha, i love her little wig, lol.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG if those aren't the cutest little Pocahontas and Cowboy I've ever seen. EVER! What a fantastic job you did on their costumes Heidi. I love Tchelsi's harness and I just love her in braids. She looks great as a brunette. LOL Tatumn is just adorable in that costume. I could just eat him up in that hat. Yum. Two little cuties. Thanks for sharing their pictures.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable, they are just the cutest!!! I love that wig...no she's not impressed but so cooperative, what a girl. And I love that cowboy hat.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol- I keep coming back to look at these outfits! I just can't enough of these two characters! I* LOVE *that cowboy hat.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a darling little Indian Maiden......She looks terrific~~~you know Heidi, some blonds cannot get away with being brunette but Tchelisi can pull it off!!!! Love my little cowboy.....What a dollbaby!!!! Loved the pics and it is never an overload, we love those babies!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Heidi! You truly have out done yourself, if that's even possible! They are SOOOO cute! Did you make the outfits????? If so..... :forgive me:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They are so incredibly cute!!!! That cowboy hat gets me, that's one of the cutest things I've ever seen.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are great as always! I love the T's! The costumes are some of the cutest I've ever seen and the T's look so darn cute in them. Oh and that hat!!!! How cute is that!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AHHHHH love it! The T's got to play cowboys and indians!!!!! I had to laugh though Heidi...Miss Tchelsi looks MISERABLE w/her wig. I'll tell ya though....she can rock out those pigtail braids! Adorable.

And that Tatumn......could he be any cuter?! :wub: :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: I LOVE their costumes!!!!

The wig and the cowboy hat are extra adorable!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What great costumes! They look super cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I CAN'T STAND IT!!!!! They are way too cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: What great inventive costumes. Don't know how you ever got either of them to wear the wig and the hat even for a minute...hats off to you Heidi! The two T's are just so special. How do you ever do anything other than look at them? I'd be beside myself. Happy Halloween Tchelsi and Tatumn, and of course mom.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Adorable T's :wub: :wub: I love seeing pics of them and their halloween costumes are so darn cute :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what an adorable cowboy & Indian :wub: :wub: . I can see why they won with those cute costumes & super adorable little faces. Love the photos,you got some great shots.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love those costumes!!! What a creative idea you had for your two babies. Tchelsi was so adorable in her indian costume, and I loooove Tatumn's outfit! It's no surprise they won the costume contest!!! :cheer:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG......they look AWESOME!!! LOVE their costumes :heart: :heart: 

I would never get Haley to wear anything on her head like that! Heck, I have a hard time with keeping bows in for more than 5 minutes, LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heidi! These are the BEST costumes EVER! :chili: I can't believe they even wore those adorable hats/hair at all!!!!! Mine would have said NO right from the start, LOL.

Good Job!!! And GREAT pictures, as usual!!! No wonder you won 1st place!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Those outfits are completely adorable! Your babies are so cute.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!! Love the costumes :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those two are amazing! Tatumn looks super handsome in those jeans - what a cute tush.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great costumes!!! The wig cracks me up :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOSH! They are just too cute for words! I think they look adorable! Tell Tchelsi that Toby is jealous of her shirt--I have been wanting that shirt for ages!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*OH my OHHH Myyy.....do you want to kill me? I laughed tears until I choked SOOOOOO sweet, that little wig...HAHA!!!! and that sweet little cowboyhat.

gorgeous those two babies inside. they look precious :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh My GOSH!!! Heidi, you have the CUTEST little cowboy and indian!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

finally some pictures of the T's in their costumes! of course they look absolutely adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG, that wig is so cool 
great pics :happy:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG these costumes are amazinggg! Your kids are soooo photogenic! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! Thanks so much for the sweet comments everybody!

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Oct 30 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845305


> where did you get that cowboy hat?[/B]


Kat ... I got the cowboy hat online ... I believe it is made by Doggles, and lots of online doggie boutiques sell them, in 3 different colors.

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Oct 30 2009, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845317


> How in the world did you get Tchelsi to wear that wig? I wish i could take pictures like that, what kind of camera do you use?[/B]


LOL Debbie - Tchelsi can be coaxed into wearing "noggin embellishments" if I promise her lots of breaks and lots of treats! My camera is a Sony Cybershot, but I'm saving up to get a Digital SLR.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 30 2009, 03:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845322


> She looks great as a brunette.[/B]


 :w00t: Elaine, your brunette comment made me guffaw!

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Oct 30 2009, 07:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845350


> Did you make the outfits?????[/B]


Kim, I only made Tchelsi's costume. I bought Tatumn's costume ... his cowboy shirt is made by Wooflink; his brown jeans are Monkey Daze. I had some twine that made a perfect little "lasso" for him that fit great right around his little belt loop, but he was obsessed with chewing on it, so we ended up nixing the lasso - LOL.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Oct 30 2009, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845317


> How in the world did you get Tchelsi to wear that wig? I wish i could take pictures like that, what kind of camera do you use?[/B]


LOL Debbie - Tchelsi can be coaxed into wearing "noggin embellishments" if I promise her lots of breaks and lots of treats! My camera is a Sony Cybershot, but I'm saving up to get a Digital SLR.

I too have a Sony Cybershot, how in the world do you get pictures like that? What setting do you have it on? You take the most amazing pictures of the T's, i'm just amazed that it's with a Cybershot. I'm definitely doing something very wrong. :bysmilie:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Oct 30 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845545


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Oct 30 2009, 02:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845317





> How in the world did you get Tchelsi to wear that wig? I wish i could take pictures like that, what kind of camera do you use?[/B]


LOL Debbie - Tchelsi can be coaxed into wearing "noggin embellishments" if I promise her lots of breaks and lots of treats! My camera is a Sony Cybershot, but I'm saving up to get a Digital SLR.

I too have a Sony Cybershot, how in the world do you get pictures like that? What setting do you have it on? You take the most amazing pictures of the T's, i'm just amazed that it's with a Cybershot. I'm definitely doing something very wrong. :bysmilie: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually, it's funny that you say that. I've been rather disappointed in the camera's performance indoors, but it does pretty well outside. But to answer your question, for indoor pix, I use the ISO setting, and set the white balance to "incandescent", believe it or not (we don't have incandescent lighting in our home).


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh my LANTA! They look tooooo cute for words! (I'll try anyway ) Tatumn in his little cowboy hat and Tchelsi in that wig... oh man. That wig did it for me. I just went through a cute overload by even that alone! Those are amazing costumes! (and amazing pups at that! )


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Too cute! I love the costumes! :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I absoultely LOVE their wittle costumes...they are so adorable!!!

Happy Halloween


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Too cute, Heidi!! Did you have them sit for the photographer at the meetup? I didn't have Nikki sit. Now I wish I did!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Oct 30 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=845624


> Too cute, Heidi!! Did you have them sit for the photographer at the meetup? I didn't have Nikki sit. Now I wish I did![/B]


We did have the photographer take some pics while we were there. They're supposed to contact me when they're ready. I hope they come out nice.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so adorable! thanks for posting!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That's it!! We are making plans now to go to Tchelsi and Tatumn's for Halloween next year. They live in 'Dog Party Central'! They are adorable in their costumes!!!! Great job Heidi.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Too, too cute! Those are the most adorable costumes I've seen, Heidi. :wub: :wub: Happy Halloween, little dolls!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are just way tooo cute,Heidi . Darling costumes!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

very cute


----------

